# Cutest little bucking pony video!



## starlinestables

Ok I'm like always the last to know... but I saw this and thought I would share just in case!


----------



## myhorsesonador

the pore kid. the pony is very funny!


----------



## roro

hahaha...I've seen this before, and I always wonder what kind of person sat down and voiced this! Ponies can be right little devils at times.


----------



## maura

The kid actually made a pretty good go of it - I suspect she's had some experience riding bucking ponies.


----------



## horseluver250

Poor kid. I can't help but wonder if its bucking because of the poor fitting saddle. Take a look at the still shot of the pony after the first buck, the saddle is just about on top of the pony's withers.


----------



## iridehorses

Good little rider! She knew enough to take the pony out of line and into the center so she didn't disturb the other riders.


----------



## Mickey4793

The pony has quite the charming voice, but I also wonder why he's bucking so much.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

ROFL. The rider is a boy :wink:

Absolutely fantastic little rider anyway - I don't think I would have stayed on half as long if Jynx pulled that crap!

And I think people tend to forget the pony attitude. I don't see a horse in pain, I see a pony being a little brat because he knows how to dump his rider. Spend enough time around ponies and you learn that look REAL fast.


----------



## starlinestables

I think the dad has a future in voice overs!


----------



## palominolover

that pony is very cute XD i feel sorry for the poor kid =(


----------



## Rowzy

I feel so sorry for the kid!! But he did a pretty good job staying on, I would have probably come off if my horse was bucking like that.


----------



## kevinshorses

If that kid is still riding in a year he will be riding his entire life. He couldn't be having much fun riding that little dink and to be doing that in a show would be terribly embarassing. If he was my kid I would tell him to apply that crop between his ears as often as needed.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

**** that was a cute little video.... watching this just makes me appreciate my daughter's little Teddy so much more! Good job to that boy for staying on the way he did!!!


----------



## aforred

I feel bad for the kid (who wouldn't), but I have to admit I watched that with a giant smile. It sure sounded like the dad did the VO, and it was hysterical. I do hope that kid sticks with riding though. Someone needs to get him a decent mount.


----------



## mom2pride

I watched this a while back...the voice over is funny!!! 

If you look at the youtube conversation, you will see that they had just bought this pony, and took it to the show like really soon after they got it...it's supposedly doing much better now, but I could see some of why it might have been so naughty in that she'd just been uprooted then taken to a show...

And I tend to agree with Macabre on this one...that pony looks like she's just being a butt munch...


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

Aw man, I bet he wasn't a happy camper after that show. Hopefully, the pony has become better behaved.


----------



## Poco1220

Hahaha! The voice over was excellent!

I'm gonna agree as well that the pony was just out to have a good time and could care less about what the rider was asking him to do!

As for the rider he did a terrific job riding it out and I was even more so impressed that he never seemed to get upset or frustrated with the pony and kept his cool.


----------



## Carleen

Hey that show park is where I am working, haha.
What a bratty little pony!


----------



## nirvana

I LOVED the voiceover! My favorite part was when he said the plants looked edable! sounds like some one i know! *cough cough* trooper..


----------

